# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ما هو ال cvv2  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## مصطفى خالد

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
ارغب فى تحويل مبلغ لشركه wwm
و مكتوب فى البيانات المطلوبه cvv2
و لم اجده فى الكارت
علما ان الفيزا الى معايا فيزا فترون و ليست الكترون 
؟؟
ايه الحل*

----------


## محمد العزب

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ده رقم بيكون مكتوب على ظهر الكارت في المربع الأبيض الصغير وبيتكون من 3 أرقام*

----------


## Leonardo

نفس المشكلة الى عندى يا مصطفى للاسف مش هتعرف تحول لان الفيزا الى معاك دى البنك مطلعهالك عشان تتعامل بيها فى مصر فقط لا غير مش هتعرف تعمل بيها اى شىء على النت

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Leonardo
					  نفس المشكلة الى عندى يا مصطفى للاسف مش هتعرف تحول لان الفيزا الى معاك دى البنك مطلعهالك عشان تتعامل بيها فى مصر فقط لا غير مش هتعرف تعمل بيها اى شىء على النت   بس هيا اسمها فيزا انترنت
و اتاكدت من خدمه العملاء انك تقدر تشترى اى حاجه بالدولار*

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزب
					  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ده رقم بيكون مكتوب على ظهر الكارت في المربع الأبيض الصغير وبيتكون من 3 أرقام    اهو الفيزا الى عندى معندهاش حته التوقيع فى الضهر دى*

----------


## Leonardo

> * 
> بس هيا اسمها فيزا انترنت
> و اتاكدت من خدمه العملاء انك تقدر تشترى اى حاجه بالدولار*

  ازاى و اى موقع هتتدفع فيه اى حاجة على النت حتى لو فاتورة المصرية للاتصالات هيطلب منك رقم CCV 
للاسف ممكن تلافى واحد فى خدمة العملا فى البنك مش فاهم اى حاجة و يقولك اه تنفع و هو مش يعرف اصلا دى بتستخدم ف ايه

----------


## SKY FALL

فيزا بنك اية اللى معاك وانا ان شاء الله احوال اقدر افيدك مع انى حاسس انها بنك سوستية بتاعت الانتر نت .. دى بيبقى الرقم على وجة الفيزا مش الخلف سكيورتى كود اسمة كدا  :Regular Smile:  لانها فى الاساس لا تعمل على ماكينات الصراف الالى .. الانترنت فقط

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة COWBOY1945
					  فيزا بنك اية اللى معاك وانا ان شاء الله احوال اقدر افيدك مع انى حاسس انها بنك سوستية بتاعت الانتر نت .. دى بيبقى الرقم على وجة الفيزا مش الخلف سكيورتى كود اسمة كدا  لانها فى الاساس لا تعمل على ماكينات الصراف الالى .. الانترنت فقط   هى فعلا بتاعه الاهلى سوستيه جنرال*

----------


## SKY FALL

> * 
> هى فعلا بتاعه الاهلى سوستيه جنرال*

 يبقى زى ما قلتلك الرقم على الوجة  :Regular Smile:  تحت كلمة سيكورتى كود  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*مانا جربته و برضه محولش*

----------


## SKY FALL

انت شحنت الفيزا عن طريق خدمة نيتا؟؟ ... انت معاك 2 فيزا الاولى خاصة بالسحب والايداع من الصراف الالى والثانية للشراء من الانترنت .. تمام انت هتروح البنك وتطلب الاشتراك فى خدمة نيتا وبعد كدة هتدخل على موقع البنك وهيكون ليك ID
وباسورد تدخل على الخدمة وتحول منها من الفلوس اللى فى حسابك الى البطاقة الخاصة بالشراء من الانترنت .. ودى طريقة شحن بطاقة الشراء من الانترنت .. وتاكد ان بطاقة الشراء مفعلة من البنك كلم خدمة العملاء هيفدوك اكتر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## kingstars

انا يامصطفي مجرب اسهل خدمة تحويل من بنك كريدي أجريكول 
طلعت بطاقة اسمها جيفت كارد ب 15 جنيه بس حاليا اصبحت ب 60 جنيه ولمدة سنتين بتتعامل بيها من الماكينة مش من الشباك يعني بتودع في الكارت عن طريق الماكينة وتسحب عن طريق الماكينة 
انا جربت حولت فلوس ل wwm  والفلوس وصلت الحساب في 10 دقايق بالظبط 
لو فشل معاك موضوع البنك الأهلي جرب كريدي اجريكول .. لذيذة

----------


## eez

> انا يامصطفي مجرب اسهل خدمة تحويل من بنك كريدي أجريكول 
> طلعت بطاقة اسمها جيفت كارد ب 15 جنيه بس حاليا اصبحت ب 60 جنيه ولمدة سنتين بتتعامل بيها من الماكينة مش من الشباك يعني بتودع في الكارت عن طريق الماكينة وتسحب عن طريق الماكينة 
> انا جربت حولت فلوس ل wwm  والفلوس وصلت الحساب في 10 دقايق بالظبط 
> لو فشل معاك موضوع البنك الأهلي جرب كريدي اجريكول .. لذيذة

 السلام عليكم اخى
طيب انا كنت هعمل فعلا الكارت ده ، بس قلقت منه لما لقيت انه مش بيقى مكتوب عليه الاسم
 بيبقى مكتوب عليه انترنت
انا عايز احول لwwm برضه
فياريت تشرحلنا تجربتك مع الكارد

----------


## SKY FALL

> انا يامصطفي مجرب اسهل خدمة تحويل من بنك كريدي أجريكول 
> طلعت بطاقة اسمها جيفت كارد ب 15 جنيه بس حاليا اصبحت ب 60 جنيه ولمدة سنتين بتتعامل بيها من الماكينة مش من الشباك يعني بتودع في الكارت عن طريق الماكينة وتسحب عن طريق الماكينة 
> انا جربت حولت فلوس ل wwm  والفلوس وصلت الحساب في 10 دقايق بالظبط 
> لو فشل معاك موضوع البنك الأهلي جرب كريدي اجريكول .. لذيذة

 د 
معايا انا كمان فيزا كريدى .. فعلا افضل من سوستية بكتير .. لكن انا بصراحة شايف ان الحوالات البنكية افضل حاجة سحب وايداع  :Regular Smile:  راحة

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kingstars
					  انا يامصطفي مجرب اسهل خدمة تحويل من بنك كريدي أجريكول 
طلعت بطاقة اسمها جيفت كارد ب 15 جنيه بس حاليا اصبحت ب 60 جنيه ولمدة سنتين بتتعامل بيها من الماكينة مش من الشباك يعني بتودع في الكارت عن طريق الماكينة وتسحب عن طريق الماكينة 
انا جربت حولت فلوس ل wwm  والفلوس وصلت الحساب في 10 دقايق بالظبط 
لو فشل معاك موضوع البنك الأهلي جرب كريدي اجريكول .. لذيذة   الكارت و متفعل
الرصيد و اودعته عن طريق الفرع نفسه
يعنى روحت حولت المبلغ للفيزا 
طب ايه طيب*

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*دايما بيقولى كده 
Please try again later*

----------


## kingstars

بصوا يا جماعة للي بيسأل علي كارد كريدي أجريكول 
اسهل طريقة بتروح الفرع وتطلب جيفت كارد بيطلعلك في 5 دقايق انا طلعته ب 15 بس حاليا ب 60 لأن الإصدار القديمة اخرها شهر 6 (وتأكد ان الكارد فاضله سنتين لأني عملت الكارت ده من شهرين واتفاجأت ان فاضله شهرين ويخلص وسألت علي التجديد قالولي علي الجديد ده بيقعد سنتين وب 60 جنيه) المهم بتاخد الكارت تدخله ماكينة الصراف الآلي خارج البنك تختار ايداع الماكينة هتقولك دخل الفلوس تحط المبلغ اللي انت عايزه بحد اقصي 5000 في اليوم تقريبا بيطلعلك علي الشاشة المبلغ اللي انت دخلته بيقولك لو المبلغ مطابق اضغط موافق لو مش مطابق اضغط غير موافق هيخرجلك المبلغ تاني 
بعدين بتروح علي البيت تفتح الإنترنت وتفتح موقع الشركة ولنفترض انها wwm وتختار الإيداع هيدخلك علي صفحة وتابع مع الصورة  
بس بتختار بدال كلمة ماستر كارد كلمة فيزا وفي ال cvv2 بتدخل ال 3 ارقام اللي في ظهر الكارت وبعدها بتضغط فينش بيحولك علي صفحة صغيرة كده فيها رقم الإيداع والمبلغ وبيقولك ان التحويل جاري العمل عليه وبيبعتلك كمان ايميل علي ايميلك بيقولك ان التحويل جاري 
بتسيب الكمبيوتر سيادتك وتقوم تعمل كباية شاي وتمخمخ فيها كده ولما ترجع افتح الميتاتريدر هتلاقي المبلغ وصل 
وبكده يبقي تمت اسرع عملية ايداع في التاريخ 
وعيش بقي 
بس ارجوك حافظ علي المبلغ وحاول ترجعه تاني  اضعاف مضاعفة 
وربنا يوفق الجميع

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*انا حولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللت
اخيرا 
تقريبا العفريت الى كان مانع التحويل كان هولندى
و دلوقتى زعلان على نتيجه هولندا و الدنمارك*

----------


## kingstars

> *انا حولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللت
> اخيرا 
> تقريبا العفريت الى كان مانع التحويل كان هولندى
> و دلوقتى زعلان على نتيجه هولندا و الدنمارك*

 *مبروك يا مصطفي ويارب تسحب أضعاف أضعافهم*

----------

